# replacing governor springs



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how do I replace the governor spring and the idle spring on a B/S 4HP engine. this is a yard machines lawnmower. part numbers are BS-690251 AND BS-691859 this has a thottle controll mounted above the carb thats controlled by hand. where does each one go can you provide a diagram please. lawnmower model 11A-414D729 AND SERIAL 1H220K30326 some more numbers 483-312


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

screw it close this no one wants to help your all to busy with computer DIY  maby i should post that see how many people reply


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a 4 hp yard machine mower. What model is your engine. I presume it is Briggs and Stratton. You should find a model #, type #, and code. Please post all three #'s.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> screw it close this no one wants to help


Getting a bit testy again 'eh lex....

You have been working on that sort of stuff for quite a while now so how come you need a manual so often? Take the old one off and install the new one in reverse.



lexmarks567 said:


> your all to busy with computer DIY  maby i should post that see how many people reply


 
This is first and foremost a computer help site not a lawnmower shop.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> Getting a bit testy again 'eh lex....
> 
> You have been working on that sort of stuff for quite a while now so how come you need a manual so often? Take the old one off and install the new one in reverse.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Lex's customers know he comes here to learn how to do things.


----------

